# FrontPage problem with GoDaddy site



## TwoScoops (Dec 31, 2006)

I created a website last year with space purchased from GoDaddy.com. I created the site with FP2003. After that my PC crashed dead. I bought a new one. Since then, I can log into my account at GoDaddy using my name and password, but I am unable to get FP2003 to connect to the website using the same information, even though it used that info to create the site. I get the following error message:
"Unable to open site. Possible causes:
1. The web server may not have the FrontPage server extensions installed. [It does].
2. The web server may be temporarily out of service. [It's not].
3. If you are connecting through a proxy server, the proxy settings may be incorrect. [I'm clueless here].
4. An error may have occured in the web server. [?]."

I also am unable to connect via FTP file transfer.

I'm sure I'm missing something basic here. Please help me get my site back!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi and Happy New Year,

Are you sure your website is active and actually working?

The loss of your old computer &/or settings should have no affect on your ability to connect to your site via FTP or FP2003 provided that the address you are providing is correct, the credentials supplied to access via FTP or FP2003 are correct and that the site is ACTIVE!

If your FP extensions on the server were corrupted you would not be able to access the site via FP2003. However, you would still be able to access the site via FTP!

What error do you receive when you attempt to use an FTP program to access your web root?

The errors posted above usually come from FP.

You may have to contact your provider and have them check your FTP credentials and make sure that FTP is enabled on your root web.

Sorry, not much help.. just my perspective!!


----------



## TwoScoops (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
IE6 FTP gives a "Can't log on using this password" error.
I guess I'll try their Customer Support again.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

That is definitely what I would do! Something is wrong with your username and password. Let us know!


----------



## TwoScoops (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally got it resolved. Turns out my account password was not the same as my website password. (I had lost that info with my PC crash). 
Thanks for the help and support!


----------

